# Need to postpone- March week



## Sir Newf (Jan 9, 2006)

Due to a family illness, I will need to postpone (cancel) my Kierland reservation for this March...I know it's short notice to cancel- what are my BEST choices (methods) for cancelling and reserving for this Fall?
TUGGER help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 9, 2006)

Sir Newf said:
			
		

> Due to a family illness, I will need to postpone (cancel) my Kierland reservation for this March...I know it's short notice to cancel- what are my BEST choices (methods) for cancelling and reserving for this Fall?
> TUGGER help is greatly appreciated.



Edited to add - Here's what it says on www.mystarcentral.com  You need to cancel ASAP, because if you wait until you are within 60 days, you will only be able to make a new Resv. 60 days out.

*
Q:   What is the cancellation policy for reservations?
A:   A. Reservations may be cancelled within 24 hours of making the reservation request without incurring a fee unless the reservation was made less than 30 days prior to the check-in day.

B. Cancellations or changes in reservations made more than 60 days prior to the check-in day will result in unrestricted restoration of the related StarOptions to your account for further use during that Use Year, although your related Home Resort Preference Period rights will not be restored.

C. If you cancel 60 days or less prior to the check-in day, you will still be able to make reservations during that Use Year, but only to reserve a vacation that is within 60 days of the arrival date.

D. If you fail to arrive on your reserved check-in day without notifying Owner Services, you will lose all the StarOptions associated with your reservation. Be sure to let Owner Services know if there is a problem prior to your check-in date.

E. If an owner is holding an existing reservation and wishes to cancel that reservation and convert to Starpoints, they must do so at least 60 days prior to the arrival date of the existing reservation.
*


----------

